# Mexico - Popped a cap too early.



## Africanut (Jan 15, 2008)

This guy was pushing the ladies hard Saturday morning and I had clicked the safety back on at least three times and was going to wait. Went over the fence and I rattled him back on my side one more time--he turned away from me with his head down--saw all the daylight on both sides of his ***--that sold the deal--so I punched his ticket @ 438 on the laser.
Now I had that feeling I should have waited--got a text from a holdover friend still on ranch that he had killed a 16pt -standup 11 with 5.5 inch bases --mexican ranch hand scored at 216. Waiting on pics as soon as he can get close enough to send data through. Will post his up when I get it.


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

Deer seem to grow about 20" when they turn and start walking away.

This early in the season, in Mexico....if the deer doesn't make your heart skip a beat....prolly better off waiting.

Good looking deer nonetheless.

We've all had buyer's remorse at one point or another.


----------



## bluefin (Aug 16, 2005)

Nothing wrong w/ that deer. I shot one years ago that had so much shrinkage I thought it was going to disappear when I got to it. Talk about embarrassed. Might have zoomed in a tad too much. lol


----------



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2007)

I'd be tickled pink with that deer!


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Just write a check and go after another one. That is a nice deer though.


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Great buck!!

Congrats!!


----------



## elkhunter49 (Jun 7, 2004)

Damm nice buck you took, I can say I don't believe I would have waited either!! Well Done, Baker


----------



## HELOLT (Aug 1, 2013)

Great Buck


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

great buck ... and the benefit to killing early season.... esp. in mexico he aint all broken up yet!!! once again great buck !!!!!


----------



## Dwagg (May 23, 2007)

Beautiful!


----------



## Africanut (Jan 15, 2008)

Thanks guys. I will put the monster of my buddies up when he can get the pic through. Supposed to be a show stopper.


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Africanut said:


> Thanks guys. I will put the monster of my buddies up when he can get the pic through. Supposed to be a show stopper.


U guys hunting in San Fernando area?


----------



## Africanut (Jan 15, 2008)

DCAVA said:


> U guys hunting in San Fernando area?


Southwest of Villa Union.


----------



## T_rout (Jul 25, 2013)

Good buck!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Africanut said:


> Southwest of Villa Union.


Dang purdy far from the valley!!

We used to hunt near San Fernando yeeeaaars ago when things were ok in Mx. Be careful down there!

The bucks are huge in Mx. now after years of not too many people going down to hunt anymore, not even landowners that I talk to from time to time here @ the dealership. Whitetail heaven brother!!


----------



## Africanut (Jan 15, 2008)

DCAVA said:


> Dang purdy far from the valley!!
> 
> We used to hunt near San Fernando yeeeaaars ago when things were ok in Mx. Be careful down there!
> 
> The bucks are huge in Mx. now after years of not too many people going down to hunt anymore, not even landowners that I talk to from time to time here @ the dealership. Whitetail heaven brother!!


If I go in thru Columbia it is about 5.5 hr-6 hr run to the ranch. 
Good luck!!!!


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

^^^^U too, get u another bruiser boone and crockett buck!!


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

*Very nice*

^^^^^^^^ nice buck


----------



## jimk (May 28, 2004)

Can't fault someone for shooting one like that....heck of a shot!


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Great Buck, Congrats!


----------



## Africanut (Jan 15, 2008)

Thanks Guys.
Here is my buddies deer as promised.


----------



## poco jim (Jun 28, 2010)

Nice deer, but yours is a better looking deer , to me anyways.


----------



## Brian P. (Feb 1, 2005)

Both are great bucks.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

I love both of them! But the mass on your buddies is sweet.


----------



## housewolf (Nov 24, 2014)

Beautiful deer. Congrats!


----------



## Friendswoodmatt (Feb 22, 2005)

They say never pass a deer on the first day you would shoot on the last-- looks like you did just that-- Great deer


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

WildThings said:


> I'd be tickled pink with that deer!


No doubt. A lot bigger than anything I'll ever put the cross hairs on our little lease. Very nice buck.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Scores don't mean much to me.The buddies is impressive and yours is beautiful.


----------



## elkhunter49 (Jun 7, 2004)

Both are great bucks and I'd be very very pleased with either one. Baker


----------



## liedtcr (May 28, 2013)

very nice indeed


----------



## jdusek (Apr 7, 2006)

Hell of a deer


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

What did yours score ?? You never said. I like your deer much better..


----------



## Africanut (Jan 15, 2008)

IDK. Only thing I put a tape on was the width because he was the widest I have taken. Just a ---- hair over 23. He is drying on the fence right now. Will measure him after a few beers one night but honestly he won't get out of the one-fifty's I believe. Just guessing. 
Thanks guys....


----------

